
Stitch Fix has grown at a steady but not outrageous rate - hhhust
https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2017-10-20/stitch-fix-ipo-the-anti-uber-silicon-valley-startup
======
enraged_camel
I used to use Trunk Club, which was founded two years before Stitch Fix.

I had a really, really good experience with it. When I first signed up, one of
their stylists called me for a "style interview" in which she asked follow-up
questions to my answers on the sign up form. She also had me send her pictures
of major pieces of clothing (shoes, jackets, etc.) that I already owned so
that she would know to send matching stuff. It was great - I did two "trunks"
with them, and kept everything (probably $1000 worth of clothing and
accessories), and still wear each piece five years later.

In comparison, Stitch Fix never called me before sending me stuff. As a
result, I kept only one item out of five they sent in the initial shipment,
and it has been two weeks and I still haven't really worn it. Overall it feels
like a shitty version of TC, and I can't say I'm impressed. I'm going to wait
for the next "fix" or whatever they call them and probably cancel afterward if
it is similarly bad.

------
pfarnsworth
My wife used it for a year and absolutely loved it, but after a year, she had
enough clothes to the point where she didn't need to buy any more. That's when
she stopped using it, pretty similar to what they discovered themselves.

~~~
freedomben
This happened with my wife as well. She plans to start it back up again in the
future, but exactly when is hard to predict.

------
freedomben
I had no idea stitch fix was doing so well financially, but I guess I'm not
too surprised. I love their service (tho be ready to drop some $$).

~~~
continuations
Does having to send items back bother you? I'm surprised by the popularity of
these services. I always assumed people wouldn't want to go through the
hassles of going to the post offices to return stuffs every time they order.

~~~
SmirkingRevenge
I've only sent items back a couple of times (been using it over a year now).

They seem to be really, really smart (devious?!) with the pricing for the
individual pieces. If you don't keep all 5 items, they charge you a $25
"stylist fee". The price difference is then not all that large in many cases
to keep all 5 items, vs sending a couple back.

I'm sure they tune their algorithms so that items more likely to be kept are
the pricier items, and items that you are most likely to send back are the
cheaper ones. Or maybe they even vary the prices per customer, based on
feedback and prior history, to increase the odds of a "full purchase". If they
don't, they should.

Either way though, it saves me hours of shopping at malls or other stores, and
usually does reasonably well with the styles and pricing. I like the service
overall.

